# Сибирский лес. Частное фото.



## Кирилл (13 Май 2013)

Даже не знаю что комментировать.
Лес-это вам не Египты да моря.
Это красотища,это завораживает,это покоряет.
Он могущественный и всеобъемлющий.
Лес волшебный.
Даже несколько фоток покажу)))































































_Добавлено через 2 минуты 55 секунд_
Вулканы и пещеры не загружаются что то,за флэхой съезжу покажу.


----------



## machito (13 Май 2013)

Что может быть красивее и богаче сибирской природы!
Жизнь прекрасна!


----------



## Кирилл (13 Май 2013)

*machito*, это да!
особенно когда стоишь на склоне на высоте тысячи три и видишь какое все огромное,мощное а ты такой маленький человечек,как игла в стогу ,песчинка в пустыне.
И дышится так как нигде.
Но ,увы,на фото этого не видно...


----------



## akok (13 Май 2013)

Что за цуцик?


----------



## Кирилл (13 Май 2013)

Цуцик?!
Этот пес герой.
Западно -сибирская лайка,чистокровка.
Умен,силен,быстр и невероятно волевой.

Один(!!!) загнал и притопил 500 киллограмового морала лично при мне,есть фото.
Без оружия.

И ,кстати,спас людей.


----------



## Кирилл (14 Май 2013)

Кстати, именно с этих вод японцы вывозили топляки-ценнейшие породы,дохли пачками но все равно вывозили,по воде.
Нашим даром не надо было.


----------



## shestale (14 Май 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> есть фото


покажи, если не трудно.


----------



## Кирилл (14 Май 2013)

Меня запинают за такие фотки-не всем же такое нравится.
В личку пришлю вечером.


----------



## akok (14 Май 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Меня запинают


Да запросто )))


----------



## Кирилл (14 Май 2013)

Ну так я помню тему про охоту,да еще ведь и дети могут смотреть.
И Мария)))


----------



## Mila (14 Май 2013)

Когда смотришь на эти фотки, как-то хочется глубоко вздохнуть, все пропитано свежестью, воздухом. Красотень...


----------



## Кирилл (14 Май 2013)

В общем мы с Сашей из лички сюда перешли.

Короче история:

Поехали на щук с парнями.
Все крутые такие,хозяева тайги блин.

Покидали мышь,бревен нацепляли.
Спим.
Ночь.
Теемная.
Вдруг.

Истошный,дикий,жуткий крик!!!
Емае сон вообще пропал.
С шалаша выглядываем-никого.

Жим-жим,сидим.
Слышим-кто то крадется.
Слышим-кто то жрет ,кто рядом совсем.
И опять этот жуткий крик,реально жуткий.
Стало вообще жим-жим.
Ружья как дебилы в рюкзаках оставили снаружи,придурки.

Сидим,боимся.
Молчим.
Слышим тот,кто так нас напугал к шалашу идет.
Вы не представляете чего мы чуйствовали.
Вот к входу подходит.
Вапще не дышим.
Сверкнули огоньками глаза у входа.

Подул ветер.
Колыхнул угли костра.
Стало едва светлее...глядим-КОЗА!!!

Дурацкая коза!!!
Не поверите-дикие козы так орут что тошно становится!
Ну мы сразу смелые стали и начали спорить кто больше обделался))))


Вот так вот-пятерых лбов какая то коза до полусмерти перепугала.


----------



## shestale (14 Май 2013)

Раз пошла такая пьянка.., по просьбе Кирилла, тоже напишу....)
Дело было примерно лет 10 назад. Кажется в конце августа-начале сентября.
Сижу я на берегу р.Иня с удочкой на закате, тишина вокруг и вдруг вижу на соседнем крутом берегу из лесопосадок выходит красавец лось, кто видел может себе представить, махина так килограмм 600-700, высотой в холке метра два, самец с большими ветвистыми рогами.
Постоял немного, а потом как затрубит, в тишине, у меня аж мурашки по спине побежали, потом еще постоял с минуту и скрылся опять в лесополосе.
До сих пор в глазах стоит эта картина.
Вот нашел в интернете очень похожую картинку такого лося.


----------



## Mila (15 Май 2013)

А что, лось может напасть на человека?


----------



## shestale (15 Май 2013)

В это время, в период гона, запросто.


----------



## Кирилл (15 Май 2013)

*Mila*, на самом деле любой зверь не такой благородный и поэтичный как мы принимаем это из образов,предоставленных нам обществом.
Лось это дикий зверь и он опасен.
Особенно если он посчитает что человек угроза.
Раскатает так что по частям собирать будут.


----------



## shestale (15 Май 2013)

Лось один из самых приспособленных для дикой природы, животных


> Острые копыта лося глубоко рассечены и могут расходиться в стороны. Кожистая перепонка между пальцами не дает ногам проваливаться в топях. Этому же способствуют и боковые копытца. Лоси могут пробираться даже через зыбкую поверхность лесных болот: они вытягивают передние ноги горизонтально вперед, а брюхом прикасаются к земле. Отталкиваясь задними ногами, лось скользит в таком положении по болоту, пока не выберется на более устойчивый грунт. Но зимой ноги под тяжестью тела проваливаются в снег, покрытый настом (ледяной коркой), и затрудняют бегство при преследовании, поэтому лоси заходят в чащу, где чувствуют себя в относительной безопасности. Среди деревьев они малозаметны, так как их ноги кажутся стволами молодых осин, имея светлую окраску в отличие от более темного туловища.





> Зимой лоси собираются по 5—6 особей, но иногда образуют группы в 15—20 голов. При нападении они обороняются сильным ударом ногой вперед. Этим приемом лосю удается убивать наповал волка и отгонять медведя. При этом он старается занять удобную позицию, прислонившись задом к стволу дерева или к кустарнику.


источник


----------



## regist (15 Май 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> тысячи три


где это ты залазил на *3-х* тысячный склон ?


----------



## shestale (15 Май 2013)

regist написал(а):


> где это ты залазил на 3-х тысячный склон ?


Да он живет на нем)))


----------



## Кирилл (15 Май 2013)

А кто знает кто такой Стофато?
А кто знает где снимали "Хозяин Тайги"?
А кто видел и слушал реальные записи,фото и людей общавшихся с Владимиром Семеновичем не на концертах а в реальной жизни?



Спойлер: фото



























_Добавлено через 1 минуту 21 секунду_


regist написал(а):


> где это ты залазил на 3-х тысячный склон ?


Не веришь?


----------



## regist (15 Май 2013)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Не веришь?


что на нём живёшь не верю (с), а так спросил название.


----------



## Кирилл (15 Май 2013)

*regist*, я много где был.
Одно из любимых мест-Хакасия.
Посмотри на это сам!


----------



## OLENA777 (12 Фев 2014)

Я и на Саянах была вот красота-глазне отвести там сочитание лета и зимы одновременно т.е. внизу-лето а повыше-зима там наши горнолыжники тренеруются и точно такой водопад в озеро бездонное.


----------



## Кирилл (12 Фев 2014)

OLENA777 написал(а):


> там наши горнолыжники тренеруются


В Ергаках что ли?


----------



## OLENA777 (12 Фев 2014)

Нет дальше Саянагорска давно это было там крупных городов и райцентров в то время не было в80х годах.


----------



## machito (12 Фев 2014)

[B]OLENA777[/B], вы видимо тоже из поколения 70-тых


----------



## Arbitr (13 Фев 2014)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Меня запинают за такие фотки-не всем же такое нравится.
> В личку пришлю вечером.


мне тоже


----------



## OLENA777 (15 Мар 2014)

Ну да в наше время развлечений было больше люди больше стремились в природу.


----------



## Кирилл (15 Мар 2014)

Ой люди,фотки на компе который далеко)
Так что пока что не пришлю.

Да если человек хочет то на природу вырвется,причем тут развлечения.
Кому то больше нравится в спортзале,кому с алкашами по забором,кому то на природе...


----------



## dzu (15 Мар 2014)

> Меня запинают за такие фотки-не всем же такое нравится.
> В личку пришлю вечером.



мне тоже )).


----------



## Кирилл (15 Мар 2014)

Вот вы кровожадные)
Я думал тока я изверг...


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Один(!!!) загнал и притопил 500 киллограмового морала лично при мне,есть фото.
> Без оружия.


Кому фото с охоты - где пес мокрый взъерошенный,в кадре на льду этот самый морал,так что можно считать что посмотрели)
Я тогда еще школьником был.


----------

